# Today on RO



## JadeIcing (Mar 31, 2008)

[align=center]*Today on RO....*[/align]
[align=center]*Hazel *couldn't help herself.[/align]

[align=center]*JamesCarden *had another with Smokey.[/align]

[align=center]MidWest is at 12!!!! ZooToo Thread[/align]

[align=center]Don't stop! Don't Give Up! Keep on everyone we can do this![/align]

[align=center]*:bunnynurse:GoinBackToCali*'s Fat baby is having surgery today to get pins in his broken leg.. and one of her babies eye infection has returned with a vengence, and it got real nasty overnight. So they are both going in tommorrow. Keep them in your thoughts and say alittle prayer.:bestwishes:[/align]

[align=center]*:birthdayBecknut turns 27! So wish her a happy birthday!!!!:birthday*[/align]

[align=center]We also have a Gotcha Day Today!!!! Maddie's Gotcha Day! One year since Michaela brought this sweet girl home.[/align]

[align=center]The Legend of Sophollo[/align]

[align=center]The Carrot Kingdom! [/align]

[align=center]My Crew![/align]

[align=center]Zeus & Barnaby[/align]

[align=center]Yesterday *tundrakatiebean* guessed right in nameing Scone McBunny.[/align]

[align=center]Can you guess todays??[/align]

[align=center]




[/align]


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 31, 2008)

Thank you again Ali for doing the thread! 

I'm keeping all the sick babies in my thoughts and prayers today! I hope Fat Baby's surgery goes very easily!

Is that CONNOR?! 

and HAPPY Gotcha day Maddie!!!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BECKNUTT!!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 31, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Thank you again Ali for doing the thread!
> 
> I'm keeping all the sick babies in my thoughts and prayers today! I hope Fat Baby's surgery goes very easily!
> 
> ...


Yea its Connor. :biggrin2o you know how hard it is to find pictures? That picture is almost two years old.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 31, 2008)

:biggrin2:But it's fun!

and Connor is adorable! I almost died when I saw that picture!


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 31, 2008)

Check These Out


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 31, 2008)

Is he really nosey? he seems like it from the pictures! he's so cute in his bandana! LOL!


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 31, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Is he really nosey? he seems like it from the pictures! he's so cute in his bandana! LOL!



He was raised more human than bunny. He was treated like a baby than a toddler than a bratty teen. Now he is a family man. :in tears:My baby grew up. 

Yea he is nosey but that is why he is Commando Pando. 

http://comandopando.blogspot.com/


----------



## Becknutt (Apr 1, 2008)

Thank you for the bday wishes!


----------



## Becca (Apr 1, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY

P.S It is also Nibbles bday today he is 9


----------

